# misfire, white smoke from exhaust, gas physically dripping from the tail pipe



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

Car is a 2009 GTI with the 2.0 TSI engine. As the title states there is white smoke coming from the tail pipe (not a head gasket already checked that), fuel is coming out of the tail pipe. The engine doesn't want to turn over unless you give the accel pedal a little pressure. I replaced the coilpack for cylinder 1 and it has not made a difference.

000769 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 000 - Misfire Detected - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 157665 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:04:10

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1324 /min
Load: 42.3 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 11.0°C
Temperature: 11.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000135 - Fuel Rail/System Pressure 
P0087 - 000 - Too Low - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 157665 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:04:18

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1315 /min
Load: 40.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 12.0°C
Temperature: 11.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

004874 - Cylinder Disabling 
P130A - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 157665 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:04:46

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3102 /min
Load: 11.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 17.0°C
Temperature: 11.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V


Readiness: 0110 1101


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey Rev .. sounds like youre losing fuel line pressure and perhaps leaking without burning, or soaking cylinder chamber and causing misfire ... if fuel filter is good/clean/unclogged/new, then check engine bay for fuel leaks, specially around cylinder one - could be bad injector/o-rings - and the fuel rail .. there is a low pressure fuel pump (lpfp) and control module under rear seat - it delivers the expected ~1700 psi to the low side of the hpfp before you fire up - the control module is known to flake out and behave randomly .. there is also a high pressure fuel pump (hpfp) and pressure sensor at the fuel rail/engine block (back of engine, to the right of cylinder four) ... the hpfp has a cam follower that drives the intake cam (the fsi engine cam follower is known to deteriorate over time causing cam/timing issues and eventual damage, it needs regular inspection/replacement) .. best bet .. check for any fuel leaks around injectors and fuel rail/pump ... then, check hpfp, seals and cam follower ... if no issues there, check lpfp and control module - make sure fuel in tank is more than 1/4, more often than not, as it seems to lend to the cause of control module flakiness ... beyond that, it may require further info and diags .. btw, have you had a carbon cleaning done lately, if not you should plan on it along with checking the pcv system for unrestricted operation ... good luck!


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

super common, injector stuck open...

you also should have a warranty extension on that...which if you pm me your vin i can check. (im a vw tech)


----------



## J'scc (Dec 10, 2021)

Was there a fix found to this issue


----------

